

Collector will help you collect money - mimbee
http://getcollector.com/

======
StefanKarpinski
My initial reaction was that this must be the tech startup version of a
collection agency. Like the ones you sell your debt to who harass people to
pay up (I assume there's eventually visits from some sketchy looking guy who
says something about "kneecaps"). You might want to reconsider the terminology
here.

~~~
mimbee
Hi, We're definitely not a collection agency or something. I can see why you
were thinking that if you read the website that way ;). You can compare the
platform with what Paypal does with their "donate"-button. Only now you're not
stuck to Paypal and you can pick the payment providers you would like. Besides
that we do have eye for design, customer support and what donations should be
about.

But for further releases I will take another look at our terminology and
references with more images/screenshots of our application.

------
cgrusden
I really hope this actually already built and not some sort of "launch-rock
page to see if theres buy-in" lean methodology thing going on here

~~~
mimbee
Hi, no we're already building the application right now, all designs and
wireframes are already done. Our planning is to launch around this July/August

------
steven2012
What does this do that other crowdfunding sites don't do?

~~~
cgrusden
Agreed. This site has nothing to show us on how its going to "collect". The
standard "Hey, share this with friends and get them to donate too" is not
ground-breaking. I've seen some REALLY cool ideas in this space and they never
saw the light of day since the person(s) didnt want to take it places

